

Justice Department Updates Marijuana Enforcement Policy - njharman
http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2013/August/13-opa-974.html

======
devx
"These schemes must be tough in practice, not just on paper, and include
strong, state-based enforcement efforts, backed by adequate funding."

Ah. There it is. That's what they're really worried about, if the "war on
drugs" somehow comes to an end, or is dramatically reduced, by legalizing
marijuana. They're worried that law enforcement agencies won't get as big
budgets anymore, so they're now strongly "encouraging" states to keep the
money flowing to them, but this time for "regulatory enforcement", instead of
just catching them and throwing them in jail.

